#ubuntu-us-la 2010-11-08
<r2d2rogers> o/
<hfwilke> \o
<r2d2rogers> how
<r2d2rogers> blah.... How was your weekend?
<hfwilke> pretty ok....got a new ceiling fan hung in the living room
<hfwilke> you?
<hfwilke> do you still have that diaspora instance up?
<Robdgreat> GOOD MORRRNING VIETNAAAAM
<Robdgreat> ye scoundrels
<r2d2rogers> I do
<hfwilke> how's it looking?
<r2d2rogers> give me a minute to reload it and you can sign up again
<r2d2rogers> keeps getting better IMO
<hfwilke> cool
<hfwilke> thanks'
<r2d2rogers> I need to get a fan hung in the kitchen, guess I don't have an excuse for it being too hot int he attic now ;)
<hfwilke> not anymore
<hfwilke> luckily I was just changing one out, so it was just pulling the old and connecting the new
<r2d2rogers> that I can do easy, buyt the kitchen has to have a new ceiling box put in.
<hfwilke> fun fun
<r2d2rogers> the current one is a badly installed plastic box
<r2d2rogers> hfwilke: dev.bluekeep.homelinux.net  sign up when you like
<hfwilke> thanks... all signed up
<r2d2rogers> Howdy D3f0
<D3f0> hi r2d2rogers
<r2d2rogers> sorry, I was headed to lunchy when you replied.
<r2d2rogers> D3f0: have you heard of diaspora?
<hfwilke> r2d2rogers: anybody else  know on your diaspora instance
<hfwilke> ?
<r2d2rogers> I just wiped it so no, not right now
<hfwilke> cool
 * r2d2rogers nudges Robdgreat 
<Robdgreat> I return
<Robdgreat> less-fed than I'd hoped
<r2d2rogers> :(
<r2d2rogers> miss lunch ?
<Robdgreat> nah, didn't have much for lunch, though
<Robdgreat> could fix another sandwich, but don't want to
<Robdgreat> bread's frozen and even running the toaster might trip the breaker
<Robdgreat> and take out the whole kitchen
<hfwilke> sounds like you need an electriction more than you need lunch
<hfwilke> and i need spell check
<Robdgreat> heh, co-worker claims to be a certified electrician
<r2d2rogers> so waht do we wanna do with this: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-louisiana ?
#ubuntu-us-la 2010-11-09
<Robdgreat> yo
#ubuntu-us-la 2010-11-13
<Robdgreat> wat
